# pump in style troubleshooting



## LittleRocketMom (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi, Mammas!

I am at work and my Medela Pump in Style seems to have lost some suction. I peeled off the face plate and am looking at the diaphragm. I have no idea how it should or should not look. When I turn the pump on, the diaphragm seems crooked. It has more movement on the right-hand side than the left. Is this normal? Or should I be replacing something? If it's not normal, do I need to just replace the diaphragm?

Thanks for your help!

Carrie


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

The little white flap things that snap on to the yellow part...you should try replacing those. I know it's hard to believe, but I always see a major suction increase when I replace them. You could also check your tubing, but I think you'll find replacing those white membrane thingys will make a difference.


----------



## emitchel01 (May 19, 2011)

Carrie - I have the same thing happening to my pump - could you post an update if you figured out what the issue was with your pump? I'm using a pump that a friend gave me. I started using it more regularly in the past 5 months. Although Koalamommy's suggestion to change the membrane is nice, I know it's not the flange part that's causing the issue and that I'm having the same thing happen. I took off the front panel and turned on to see the diaphragm moving in a crooked way. I was renting a symphony and am thinking of renting again since my supply has gone down. ALthough that might not be a pump issue but just an older baby issue. (I have twins who are now 10 months).


----------

